# How much and what age re exercise



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Just looking for advice as to when we can start doing different training/exercise with our 5 month old pup Anwen.
We are looking forward to me running a 5k route (as i need to not have an excuse not to run) and my husband is looking forward to cycling app 30 Min's off road, we know that at the moment she's still a bit young but would like to know when we should start planning.
She currently has app 45 Min's off leash walk in the morning as clock work about 9.30am and 20 Min's again in the afternoon/evening. Some times she meets up with other dogs so the walk can produce more exercise as she's playing.
Looking forward to your expertise.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Becky68,

I started biking with my girl around that age infrequently and for short durations to get her used to the bike. So long as you keep Anwen off-leash (or dragging a checkcord), on soft surfaces, and stop often for water breaks I see no issue with introducing biking to your routine. Your husband won't get much of a workout from it, but the value is in exposure rather than exercise at this point. Likewise I think you could start running on trails with her off-leash. I'd recommend running the first 2.5k with breaks and then work on heeling the second half. 

Hopefully MilesMom, Marathonman, or another of the running gurus chime in. I only pretend to have expertise!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Many thanks einspanner!
I think i'd better dust off my running shoes then, we chose a Vizsla not only because they are the most stunning, lovable and loyal dogs but also for the need for exercise as we both know a happy loved and exercised dog means a happy home.
We are very lucky to live in semi rural area and there's acres of fields right at the end of our garden so i wouldn't even need to drive to a spot and at the moment they've let the grass grow for hay and she loves jumping like a kangaroo and having zoomies in it so it's going to be so much fun!!!!
Here's to some much needed exercise!!!!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

GREAT question, Lazlo is nearly 6 months and I was going to pose this question to the group too! Think i might start some off-leash trail running into our routine. I've been making so many excuses for my lack of running! :-[


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Good Luck aiciaavp !
Check in on your progress, we could do some time keeping togther 
Becky x


----------



## nigelpen (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm no expert (second or third post - haha) but i have done a ton of research on this and the consensus seems to be that any prolonged running under 12 months poses serious risk for long term damage. Sure, it won't happen to every dog but my breeder had some horror stories.

Maybe they try and make it sound worse than it is to make sure every one er's on the side of caution? Anyway, my guy is only 4 months - not even - and I am dying to get him out and running with me but am thinking long term.

I would talk to your vet and search this site (and others - there are lots of good books and videos out there). Vizsla's just grow so **** fast which is why i think they are susceptible to growth plate damage?

My 2 cents.


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've been told the same Nigelpen. My breeder doesn't recommend full on running certainly until they are over a year old, because of joints etc. However saying that I do a small amount of jogging with my 5 month old V, literally a minute on, minute off for around 20 minutes, mainly to give him an idea of what will be happening in 7 months time, and get him used to the notion!!


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Monkeymands that sounds perfect for us - on soft terrain of course. how's your pups energy level afterward?


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes soft terrain, we have the lovely south downs by us, so its great. He's still as energetic as ever!! He does sleep well when we get back


----------



## friendbeast (Aug 20, 2013)

The general advice seems to be at least 12 months before you introduce any steady/on leash running. I think that even when the puppy is off leash and you are running, they may push themselves more than they should to keep up. Having said that, Fenrir spent a fair bit of our walks running back and forth, even when I was walking. We waited until Fenrir turned 1 this week and just started with him. It is as good as I hoped it would be! We plan to ramp him up very slowly from about 2kms. We won't do more than 5K before he is 18 months.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1yr old is great advice - but from pup to death the V must be monitered !!!!!!!!! they have no limits - PIKE lives off lead - that is why recall is so important - I walk 5 miles & PIKE will run 20 if I let him


----------

